# Aquaclear Filters?



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I was at PJ's pet shop, and it was a 75% sale today because their lease ran out. So I took a look at the filters and the only ones there were Aquaclear. I've seen them around everywhere, but never looked into it.

They were selling Aquaclear for a 100 Gallon for $50. Should I have bought it? Or is it a piece of junk.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

jamezgt said:


> I was at PJ's pet shop, and it was a 75% sale today because their lease ran out. So I took a look at the filters and the only ones there were Aquaclear. I've seen them around everywhere, but never looked into it.
> 
> They were selling Aquaclear for a 100 Gallon for $50. Should I have bought it? Or is it a piece of junk.


I have the aquaclear 110's on all of my tanks. They are an awesome filter IMO. $50 isn't a super deal, but I usually see them go between $60 - $70 over here by me.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I have an Aqueon 55 filter, it came with my tank when I got it from Big Al's and it's not doing such a great job. Do you think the Aquaclear 100 Gallon would do a better job?

Also, Aquaclear 100 Gallon Vs. Eheim Canister 2028 - which is better?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

The cannister filter will be better but an Aquaclear AC110 for $50 is a good deal. The Ac110 will be awesome for your tank! If I had to choose I would go with the cannister but it depends on the price difference!.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm going to raise a solo piranha in my 55 gallon tank right now, should I take the Aqueon 55 off and buy a AC100?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Buy this filter and your problems are gone.

AquaClear 110:

Description
The AquaClear 110 Power Filter provides mechanical, chemical and biological filtration through its multi-stage filtration system. The filter filtration volume is up to 7 times larger than comparable Filters. Its unique design filters aquarium water through a natural and silent waterfall. The patented flow control feature allows for customized filter performance. The filter preserves beneficial bacterial creating a stress free environment for aquarium inhabitants and maintains clear aquarium water. Installation and maintenance are quick, easy and convenience. The filter comes equipped with AquaClear Foam, Activated Carbon and BioMax. In addition, AquaClear delivers an entire line of media including Zeo-Carb and Ammonia Remover exclusively designed for the AquaClear Power Filter. The AquaClear 110 Power Filter is ideal for use in 60-110 U.S. Gal. (227-416 L) aquariums.

* Quiet
* Low operating costs
* Complete filtration
* Large filter media volume
* Superior contact time with filter media
* Cycle Guard, for continuous biological filtration and superior water quality
* Includes foam, carbon & BioMax Filter inserts
* CycleGuard now with BioMax-Preserves beneficial bacteria for a stress free environment. A healthy aquarium requires "beneficial" bacteria. Invisible and harmless, beneficial bacteria are essential in the removal of toxic ammonia and nitrate.
* Will fit on tanks with up to a 1 3/8" wide top edge or lip


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

sounds good - i'll drop by tomorrow and hopefully it's still there.

if i do put it on my aquarium, i should let both of the filters run for a couple of weeks so they both get cycled right?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That would be good. I'd run both anyways. The more Filtration, the better.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I just realised that the AC110 won't be able to fit onto my tank because my canopy is taking a lot of room. It's a canopy with an integrated light, what should I do?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

switch to a glass top and florescent strip light.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> switch to a glass top and florescent strip light.


I was thinking about that, but I'm low on funds. I actually have a glass top, but no light. How much does those Coralife 48" lights usually cost(with the fixtures)? And how many watts would I need for a 55gallon


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

dude...look for that stuff on craigslist.

I found a 75 gallon tank that is like brand new for $35.

a stand for $10, and an aquaclear 110 filter for $28.

I bet you can find what you need for cheap on that site.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

WHAT! thats so cheap man

i'm buying a 130 gallon, canister, lights, plants, driftwood and gravel for $350 and i thought that was cheap!

by the way, where can i buy attachments for the input/output hoses for the eheim canister?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's an example:

http://flint.craigslist.org/pet/1026618354.html

sh*t...I should snag it up myself!

BTW.......it looks to be wider than 13"s in the picture. I'd bet it's a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hagen-Aquaclear-500-Aq...A1%7C240%3A1318

Here you go..........


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

that's crazy man. i'm looking at a tank with the same dimensions, with a light, filter and an arowana for $250 - but $45 for that tank?! holy moly


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Like I said......Craigslist is the sh*t!


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

AC110 my fav HOB


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

hes tossing in a " Marineland Emperor 400 Bio Wheel waterfall filter(can use up to 80 gallon Tank) "

is that any good? does it compare to a AC110?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

The 110 is a far better filter, IMO.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn, I might get the AC110 tomorrow, but it's the fact that I have to buy another light, and I'm low on funds. Is there any ghetto way I can use two filters with a glass top?

By the way, maybe I'm stupid but - I have two glass lids. If I put them on, how am I able to put the heater and my filter onto it? Would I have to have a special pair of scissors to cut thru glass?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Glass tops should have clearance already for filters, ect


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Glass tops should have clearance already for filters, ect


Lol what am I talking about! It has like 2-3 inches of space when I add the glass top on. Would the AC110 be able to fit in there?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

it should


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah it will, if it is standard... Any filter will be able to fit on the back of a tank with a glass top..


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Great - I just bought the AC110 for $50 but I won't be able to install it at the end of the week.

Would any problems occur if there are two filters running? And is there anything I should know before popping the filter in or do I just set it up like any other and place it in.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Put it together, rinse the charcoal good, bag up the other media and rinse it real good, add some water, and fire up that bad boy!

and yes, Run both filters too!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds good - how often do you guys clean your media? And how often do you purchase new media?

Lastly, I know you can add different input/outputs for the Eheim Canister. Where can I buy a spray bar or protein skimmer that would fit the hoses?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man with the AC110 you can cut the sponge in half cause it is so big. When you clean your media clean 1/2 at a time so you always have a backup in case something happens during cleaning. I clean my media 1 time a month or so. I will let someone else hit the eheim ?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> Man with the AC110 you can cut the sponge in half cause it is so big. When you clean your media clean 1/2 at a time so you always have a backup in case something happens during cleaning. I clean my media 1 time a month or so. I will let someone else hit the eheim ?


What do you mean by "clean your media 1/2 at a time so you always have a backup"? Clean each media separately (mechanical, bio, chemical) instead of cleaning all three at once?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

No when you cut the sponge in half in the AC110 you clean one half of it at a time. Like in January clean the right half of the sponge and febuary clean the left half of the sponge


----------

